# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 17.04.2017 - 24.04.2017

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *13*, суммарный объем архивов: *770* мб Извлечено файлов: *485*, суммарный объем: *1131* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *261* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *224*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

